# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast bỏ 'tiền túi' để mua pin tặng học sinh

## phuong_hanh3112

Mục tiêu của VinFast là góp phần định hình lối sống xanh cho thế hệ trẻ và lan tỏa ý thức trách nhiệm với môi trường và xã hội”, Phó Tổng giám đốc VinFast cho biết.

*Xe máy điện chuẩn châu Âu rẻ hơn xe không nguồn gốc xuất xứ*

_- Tặng pin 8,6 triệu đồng cho một chiếc xe có giá chỉ từ 12,9 triệu đồng, xe máy điện chạy pin của VinFast hiện có giá thấp hơn cả các loại xe chạy ắc quy trôi nổi trên thị trường. Tại sao VinFast lại đưa ra chính sách có vẻ “ngược đời” như vậy?_

Đại đa số khách hàng đang mua xe máy điện với tâm lý “dùng tạm” trong vài năm nên tiêu chí rẻ được đặt lên hàng đầu, ít chú ý tới nguồn gốc xuất xứ, chất lượng sản phẩm và tiêu chuẩn an toàn. Với quan điểm con em chúng ta là quan trọng nhất, VinFast muốn thay đổi thứ tự ưu tiên này.

Thông qua chương trình tặng 50.000 pin cho học sinh trên toàn quốc, VinFast không chỉ mở ra cơ hội sử dụng phương tiện giao thông an toàn, đẳng cấp với mức giá bình dân, mà còn thúc đẩy, cổ vũ lối sống xanh, có trách nhiệm với cộng đồng cho thế hệ trẻ Việt Nam.

_- Với giá xe rẻ như vậy, liệu chất lượng xe máy điện VinFast có được đảm bảo?_

Chắc chắn rồi. Nói đơn giản, VinFast đang bỏ tiền túi mua pin tặng khách hàng, chứ không phải hạ tiêu chuẩn hay cắt bớt linh kiện để giảm giá.

Các dòng xe máy điện VinFast hiện tại đều sở hữu động cơ Bosch tiêu chuẩn Đức (công suất từ 500-1200W tuỳ dòng xe), khung gầm chắc chắn được xử lý theo tiêu chuẩn khắt khe của Nhật Bản, độ cứng chắc của khung xe cũng đã được kiểm định với hơn 1.000 km chạy đường gồ ghề.

Pin sử dụng trên các dòng xe mà khách hàng được tặng là pin lithium-ion mang thương hiệu LG Chem (Hàn Quốc), có tuổi thọ cao, khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ khi còn tới 80% dung lượng sau 1.000 lần sạc, đảm bảo cho khách hàng có thể sử dụng trong một thời gian rất dài.



_- Vậy còn việc bảo hành, bảo dưỡng xe máy điện của VinFast thì thế nào, thưa ông?_

VinFast đang có chính sách bảo hành chính hãng tốt nhất thị trường, với thời hạn 3 năm dành cho cả xe và pin. Người tiêu dùng có thể bảo hành, bảo dưỡng xe máy điện VinFast tại các xưởng dịch vụ và hệ thống đại lý uỷ quyền rộng khắp trên toàn quốc.

Ngoài hệ thống trạm đổi pin dày đặc phủ khắp nước, VinFast còn cung cấp dịch vụ cứu hộ pin cho khách hàng. Nếu đang đi đường và gặp vấn đề về pin, người dùng xe máy điện VinFast có thể gọi đến tổng đài 1900.232389 để yêu cầu cứu hộ, kỹ thuật viên của VinFast sẽ ngay lập tức có mặt để hỗ trợ khách hàng.

*Kiến tạo tương lai xanh từ ghế nhà trường*

_- Vì sao VinFast chỉ tặng pin cho các khách hàng là học sinh, thưa ông?_

Việt Nam đang là một trong những nước ô nhiễm không khí hàng đầu thế giới do khí thải từ các phương tiện giao thông, trong đó xe máy xăng chiếm tỷ trọng lớn. Chúng tôi tin rằng, khuyến khích các em học sinh dùng các phương tiện sử dụng năng lượng sạch từ sớm sẽ giúp thế hệ trẻ của Việt Nam định hình lối sống xanh, có trách nhiệm hơn với môi trường và xã hội. Chính các bạn trẻ sẽ là những hạt nhân lan tỏa phong cách sống tích cực và thân thiện với môi trường tới cộng đồng và xã hội một cách mạnh mẽ nhất.



_- Định hướng của VinFast trong thời gian tới là sẽ tiếp tục đẩy mạnh hình thức cho thuê, đổi pin hay hướng tới việc bán pin kèm xe cho khách hàng?_

VinFast đang cung cấp hai lựa chọn linh hoạt cho khách hàng là thuê pin để tiết kiệm chi phí ban đầu hoặc mua pin để sở hữu luôn. Với cả 2 phương án này, chi phí vận hành xe máy điện VinFast đều đang thấp hơn xe xăng.

Trong thời gian tới, VinFast sẽ tiếp tục lắng nghe những phản hồi, góp ý của người tiêu dùng, đồng thời học hỏi kinh nghiệm của các nước trên thế giới để đem đến cho khách hàng những phương thức sử dụng xe điện sáng tạo và thuận tiện hơn, đồng thời giúp khách hàng dễ dàng sở hữu các sản phẩm chất lượng với chi phí hợp lý nhất.

_- Xin cảm ơn ông!_

----------

